# Highland Beverages - New Glasgow Nova Scotia



## Donas12 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thought I’d share this bottle I have from Highland Beverages. It’s 7oz and has nice embossing on one side of a bagpiper and the other of a man in a kilt. With New Glasgow Nova Scotia being founded by Scottish settlers, it certainly pays homage to that in its design and the bottler’s name.
Any information on this bottler’s history would be much appreciated...


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

I've heard about the bottle but never actually seen one , its mentioned in a book I have called " embossed glass soda water bottles in nova scotia "  

shows a sketch of the bottle /embossing , the price guide at back says its worth $10 but book was printed in 1991 , so I don't know if that means much now . the book doesn't give dates / years the bottlers operated

don't really know anything about that specific bottler but would assume the bottle itself dates to the 30's or 40's era , based on fact its embossed


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've heard about the bottle but never actually seen one , its mentioned in a book I have called " embossed glass soda water bottles in nova scotia "
> 
> shows a sketch of the bottle /embossing , the price guide at back says its worth $10 but book was printed in 1991 , so I don't know if that means much now . the book doesn't give dates / years the bottlers operated
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.
Does your book mention any other bottlers from New Glasgow? The only other one I know of is a bottler named MacLean’s.


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Does your book mention any other bottlers from New Glasgow? The only other one I know of is a bottler named MacLean’s.



yes 

Francis Drake is 12 different bottles , he was a bottler there , all older soda water or hutch type bottles


----------



## RCO (Jan 5, 2021)

I looked thru facebook market place , didn't realise you could switch locations and view ads from other areas . so I searched thru the atlantic Canada area , didn't see the highland bottle in my travels . in fact didn't see much , only saw a couple embossed bottles , one for Evangeline the acadia version , green sussex ginger ale bottle and a lot of 4 acl bottles .

Monarch beverages , Jones Beverages , Springhill Beverages and Havelock Beverages

the springhill is from springhill NS and seen it before , the Havelock is from Sydney NS and heard of them . never seen the monarch and not sure where its from . or the Jones either but pretty sure the design is Canadian 

contacted the seller , they said the Monarch is from New Glasgow but didn't name bottler and the Jones is from Waymouth NS a small town near digby NS


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I looked thru facebook market place , didn't realise you could switch locations and view ads from other areas . so I searched thru the atlantic Canada area , didn't see the highland bottle in my travels . in fact didn't see much , only saw a couple embossed bottles , one for Evangeline the acadia version , green sussex ginger ale bottle and a lot of 4 acl bottles .
> 
> Monarch beverages , Jones Beverages , Springhill Beverages and Havelock Beverages
> 
> ...


Never heard of the Monarch or Springhill. I have seen that Acadia version but don’t have that one.


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is another version of the Evangeline Acadia and a couple of 1910-20s Sussex bottles.


----------



## RCO (Jan 6, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here is another version of the Evangeline Acadia and a couple of 1910-20s Sussex bottles.View attachment 216615View attachment 216616



seen the other acadia bottle but don't have it , sussex is one of the larger brands out east so not sure if I've seen those 2 before as I've seen a number of different sussex bottles from that region 

felt like I had heard of the monarch before but didn't have a picture of one so unsure . definitely never seen the jones beverages before its also from a very small town along the bay of fundy  so I doubt its very common


----------

